# Buffalo WBMR-G125 router help



## mgb-400 (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a broadband modem setup, a BT Voyager 190, and want to setup a wireless internet connection. We currently have AOL broadband, if that helps. Everything goes fine when plugging all the wires in, however the lights for security and for Internet do not flash, blink or even remotely show any signs of connection. After reseting the router as told the internet light is still not active and the setup says that It must be. 

We did try past this point but, after entering connection type etc, there was always an error. We have tried connecting the internet with the router hooked up but there is nothing. Also with the current modem the internet light comes on with all the other lights. 

We are in the UK if that helps and we are going to take the router back soon, but we would prefer to use buffalo as it has the AOSS for easily connecting games consoles. Any help would be much appreciated, and the sooner the better.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The issue is probably that you already have a router, the BT Voyager 190. So, you are cascading two routers. Since the user manual doesn't seem to be readily available for that ADSL router, you'll have to see if AOL can tell you how to configure it into bridge mode so you can use a real router. Personally, I'd just get a real ISP, and lose AOL.

You can also keep the routing function of the existing router and configure your wireless router as a switch/AP.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## mgb-400 (Apr 5, 2008)

Could you show me, with screen shots of each step, as I have no idea how to change those settings. If your too busy it isn't of massive importance but if you can, please do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have either of the devices, so it's going to be pretty difficult for me to provide screen shots of the process. :smile: Now, if someone were to buy me the router and ship it to me, I could certainly post the procedure in excruciating detail. :grin:


----------

